# Keeping toddlers OUT of their clothes?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We have a 2 & almost 4 yr old at home. I've tried hanging their clothes all up in the closet, they climb on stuff and pull them ALL down into the floor and break the plastic clothes hangers. I've tried keeping them in drawers, they dump them all out in the floor. I've tried putting them in bins on top of the closet shelf, same thing. I'm so tired of rewashing, refolding etc, I'm at wits end. I don't really have another room in the house to keep the clothes in.The room is childsafe(dutch door), other than the clothes issue(no closet doors), and I have to confine them to that room sometimes for safety's sake, when canning, cleaning bathrm etc. I can clean their room, let them in to play, and literally 3 minutes later it's chaos, clothes flying everywhere! I've made the almost 4 yr old help pick them all up and put back, but has NO effect on her. The 2 yr old, well...he's 2! He flops down on his rump and won't budge. Is this a discipline issue I should address, or just find somewhere else to put the clothes? And where??? Don't have many options here, but am trying to think outside the box. Help please!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Get a big chest, the foot locker or shipping chest sort, and lock the clothes up in there. Drill ventilation holes first, just in case the kids somehow manage to get into it.... They have these chests cheaply at rummage sales, thrift stores, I have even seen them at teh dump...or you could try Freecycle.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They make locks that you can put on dresser drawers for just this purpose.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

My DD used to do this and it drove me crazy! She pulled her dresser over on herself more than once by opening all the drawers at once, and then it scared me. We moved her dresser in to the hallway. Since she slept in her room and played downstairs, that solved it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I put the dresser in the closet because of the tipped over dresser problem. The two year old is simply doing what the four year old does. Do the kids pick out their own clothes. If not, they should, even if it doesn't match. You can work on matching later. Do they hang their own clothes up after laundering. The four year old should be hanging up his own clothes (he's obviously shown an interest). Make it fun. Stop leaving them in the room unsupervised. Take twenty minutes out of the day and play with them in there, then move out of the room. This helps them be good by not allowing them to develop these bad habits. Use the high chair to keep the younger one safe.

It's also acceptable to do dangerous things while your spouse takes the kids somewhere else.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

"Keeping Toddlers Out of their Clothes" That's your solution, just keep them out of their clothes! (sorry, couldnt resist)
But the suggestion to train them to pick them up is a great one!
I always hated folding cause when they were about that age it was chaos. So I quit folding.
They'd also lose half a pair of socks a few times a week. Several pairs of the same color helped that, as well as having a few spare pair put away for Sunday school.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

The dresser is attached to the wall, so it can't be pulled over on them. Darling hubby is not always available when I need to do something that is dangerous for 4 little hands. We have a LOT going on here. The almost 4 yr old does pick out and help fold her clothes, but can't get them on the hangers well. In fact, she changes her clothes about 5 times a day and they all end up in the floor even though she has a basket to put them in. The footlocker idea is sounding really good to me! Thanks!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Put a lock on the closet door. Put locks on the drawers or, as someone said, footlockers with locks.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I believe the word "No" even at age 2..they understand. I am not one big on discipline...but my girls at an early age learned to take care of their toys, clothes and each other. To respect what Mommy did for them and not undo what was done for them. I would figure out how to get this through to them. Removing the clothes won't teach them what is right...you are just removing the problem for them. I would perhaps take most of their clothes out of their room..but leave some clothes in the closet and drawers. If they throw them around the room they need a time out or lose their TV or play time, early bed time or maybe even telling Daddy what they have done. Shame is a wonderful eye opener for any age. . It doesn't matter if it is their clothes or their actions in other ways...they will learn to respect themselves and their belongings. Do not remove the problem...teach them to deal with what is right and wrong. I wish you the best.


----------

